
Chinese Economy Is Showing Signs of a Slowdown - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/business/worldbusiness/07yuan.html?hp
======
biohacker42
How could it NOT show signs of a slowdown.

But China, unlike the US, is sitting on mountains of savings - cash. They can
and most likely will spend their way to at least an 8% annual GDP growth. Most
of their spending will go to infrastructure.

But that's the key difference between China and the US, they have savings, we
have debt.

~~~
timr
Agreed. But remember that a year ago, the bulk of the "experts" were yammering
on about how the Chinese economy was "untethered" from the fate of the
developed economies.

------
uuilly
It will be interesting to see what happens during a slowdown in China. Most
people don't realize how close they came to overthrowing their gov during
Tiananmen Square. Revolutions rarely occur when times are good. Is Tiananmen
dead or just sleeping?

If a downturn does happen, things will be a lot worse for the farmers than the
city dwellers. That's where you'll see the most acute pain and the biggest
need for change.

